# FV-1's



## Barry (Oct 22, 2019)

Got an email from Electro-Smith that these are back in stock, so maybe they're starting to ship again


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 22, 2019)

Fingers crossed, I have my finger hovering over a few build on here when the come back in stock


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks, I am waiting this to try the delay and the 8 effects PCB


----------



## tdukes (Oct 25, 2019)

Will these be in by the 28th? I need 4 for my cart.


----------



## Robert (Oct 25, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Will these be in by the 28th? I need 4 for my cart.



Most likely not, I'm still waiting to hear back from the distributor.


----------



## Dali (Oct 25, 2019)

The day FV-1 are back will also be a day many PCBs needed by those will get out-of-stock and PedalPCB owner will stay late at night soldering...


----------



## tdukes (Oct 25, 2019)

I ordered 4 from electro-smith to go with the 3 Kaleidoscope and Leprechaun I just ordered. Getting them here pre-soldered down is a deal.

Hopefully this ends well.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 31, 2019)

Robert said:


> Most likely not, I'm still waiting to hear back from the distributor.


Hope you have a big order incoming! ?


----------

